

Any hackers looking for Technical challenges and also be a co-founder? - sushumna

Hi, I am looking for two strong (not physically though ;) cofounders, who are available and interested in taking up challenges. I’m not expecting anyone to be a Guru, just with some varied web app development experience, motivated, committed and excited at the prospects of implementing my webapp idea.<p>Problem statement: 
At present, web is ruled by Social Networking which is on Rage everywhere. I am developing a personal web-app (as personal as email) which is complete  opposite of this and I feel this will also soon catchup as people have to live with both - Personal and social. App is more related with personal tracking and improvement. "This webapp is an Event Recording mechanism which stores events that are happening in Ones life. user has to log those events. Events can be good or bad that happen to every one." More about the app once you evince interest and mail me. Obviously I am holding the many punch-lines till the formation of team.<p>Though my webapp is intended as visually rich personal logger, it also targets social networking by sharing ones personal event logs. So, it is going to be a disruptive app.  I am completely confident about this app. This web-app has a WOW factor in it and is definitely going to be successful, if it has right mix of founding hackers with right attitude. Everyone partnering in this project, will have a win-win situation(EQUITY) as I see good monetizing power for this webapp. I don't want someone with just experience, I want someone who has as much of a passion for the idea as I have.I would like to hear any feedback about this idea.<p>I am also aspiring for winter YC2011 or atleast Summer YC2012.If you are interested, please mail me with your phone number and other details. I will personally call you and we will work out a deal. I know you hackers are already busy with your own ideas. I need some one who wants to take up more challenges and be committed till we taste success.  I feel with 2 or 3 sound hackers, this webapp can be realized in 4 to 5 months. If you have friends looking to do a startup please pass this along.<p>Thanks alot for your time. 
My Email: techeye101 [at] gmail [dot] com
======
sushumna
As this webapp is gonna be visually rich I am expecting hackers who are strong
in Image/Video handling and presentations like QWIKI,(CSS3 ) animations for
Graphical representations of data. Guys, drop a mail and lets discuss..its
gonna be pretty challenging :)

